# Free Poulets



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys I had bought some chicks a few weeks ago for my youngest boys Kindegarten class. Well as things go those Chicks have gotten bigger and his teacher said they need to send them back next week. I live in Salt Lake Valley and all though it's the thing I have no desire to keep Chickens!!! So if anyone want some or all let me know and you can have them. There are 6 in all 3 are Black Sexlets and 3 are Leghorns..... One of the kids parents might want one but the others are up for grabs. Let me know !


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll take them. My daughter wants chickens, but I didn't want to deal with the chicks. Let me know when. Thanks.


----------

